# Living in Baguio City, PH



## Dusty8417 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am from USA, my wife and kids are from Pampanga, PH. We want to relocate to Baguio, but do not have idea where there are nice homes. We have visited Baguio last year, but stayed in Burnham Park area. We want something nice outside of town, maybe western style living.


----------



## Igorot Bruh (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Dusty,

Baguio is currently booming when it's comes to residential real-estate, especially for expats and Filipinos looking to retire from abroad. I'd recommend somewhere around Camp 7 (i.e. Richgate phase 3), about 15-20 minutes away from the downtown area. It's off of Kennon Road, and it's away from all the jeepney pollution. The homes are quite expensive though (since it's catering to mostly Westerners), and they're usually in gated communities with 24/7 security roaming. I believe the homes are ranging anywhere from 6-12 million pesos.

Hope this helped : )


----------



## john001 (Feb 24, 2017)

Igorot Bruh said:


> Hello Dusty,
> 
> Baguio is currently booming when it's comes to residential real-estate, especially for expats and Filipinos looking to retire from abroad. I'd recommend somewhere around Camp 7 (i.e. Richgate phase 3), about 15-20 minutes away from the downtown area. It's off of Kennon Road, and it's away from all the jeepney pollution. The homes are quite expensive though (since it's catering to mostly Westerners), and they're usually in gated communities with 24/7 security roaming. I believe the homes are ranging anywhere from 6-12 million pesos.
> 
> Hope this helped : )


I would definitely agree with this. Since Baguio city proper is now populated, this area is away from all those stress.


----------

